# Here is Practical Explanation about Next Life, Purpose of Human Life, philosophical/religious facts,



## nahaae

Practical Explanation ( For Example ) :- `1st of all can you tell me every single seconds detail from that time when you born ?? ( i need every seconds detail ?? that what- what you have thought and done on every single second )

can you tell me every single detail of your `1 cheapest Minute Or your whole hour, day, week, month, year or your whole life ??

if you are not able to tell me about this life then what proof do you have that you didn't forget your past ? and that you will not forget this present life in the future ?

that is Fact that Supreme Lord Krishna exists but we posses no such intelligence to understand him.
there is also next life. and i already proved you that no scientist, no politician, no so-called intelligent man in this world is able to understand this Truth. cuz they are imagining. and you cannot imagine what is god, who is god, what is after life etc.
_______
for example :Your father existed before your birth. you cannot say that before your birth your father don,t exists.

So you have to ask from mother, "Who is my father?" And if she says, "This gentleman is your father," then it is all right. It is easy.
Otherwise, if you makes research, "Who is my father?" go on searching for life; you'll never find your father.

( now maybe...maybe you will say that i will search my father from D.N.A, or i will prove it by photo's, or many other thing's which i will get from my mother and prove it that who is my Real father.{ So you have to believe the authority. who is that authority ? she is your mother. you cannot claim of any photo's, D.N.A or many other things without authority ( or ur mother ).

if you will show D.N.A, photo's, and many other proofs from other women then your mother. then what is use of those proofs ??} )

same you have to follow real authority. "Whatever You have spoken, I accept it," Then there is no difficulty. And You are accepted by Devala, Narada, Vyasa, and You are speaking Yourself, and later on, all the acaryas have accepted. Then I'll follow.
I'll have to follow great personalities. The same reason mother says, this gentleman is my father. That's all. Finish business. Where is the necessity of making research? All authorities accept Krsna, the Supreme Personality of Godhead. You accept it; then your searching after God is finished.

Why should you waste your time?
_______
all that is you need is to hear from authority ( same like mother ). and i heard this truth from authority " Srila Prabhupada " he is my spiritual master.
im not talking these all things from my own.
___________

in this world no `1 can be Peace full. this is all along Fact.

cuz we all are suffering in this world 4 Problems which are Disease, Old age, Death, and Birth after Birth.

tell me are you really happy ?? you can,t be happy if you will ignore these 4 main problem. then still you will be Forced by Nature.
___________________

if you really want to be happy then follow these 6 Things which are No illicit s.ex, No g.ambling, No d.rugs ( No tea & coffee ), No meat-eating ( No onion & garlic's )

5th thing is whatever you eat `1st offer it to Supreme Lord Krishna. ( if you know it what is Guru parama-para then offer them food not direct Supreme Lord Krishna )

and 6th " Main Thing " is you have to Chant " hare krishna hare krishna krishna krishna hare hare hare rama hare rama rama rama hare hare ".
_______________________________
If your not able to follow these 4 things no illicit s.ex, no g.ambling, no d.rugs, no meat-eating then don,t worry but chanting of this holy name ( Hare Krishna Maha-Mantra ) is very-very and very important.

Chant " hare krishna hare krishna krishna krishna hare hare hare rama hare rama rama rama hare hare " and be happy.

if you still don,t believe on me then chant any other name for 5 Min's and chant this holy name for 5 Min's and you will see effect. i promise you it works And chanting at least 16 rounds ( each round of 108 beads ) of the Hare Krishna maha-mantra daily.
____________
Here is no Question of Holy Books quotes, Personal Experiences, Faith or Belief. i accept that Sometimes Faith is also Blind. Here is already Practical explanation which already proved that every`1 else in this world is nothing more then Busy Foolish and totally idiot.
_________________________
Source(s):
every `1 is already Blind in this world and if you will follow another Blind then you both will fall in hole. so try to follow that person who have Spiritual Eyes who can Guide you on Actual Right Path. ( my Authority & Guide is my Spiritual Master " Srila Prabhupada " )
_____________
if you want to see Actual Purpose of human life then see this link : ( triple w ( d . o . t ) asitis ( d . o . t ) c . o . m {Bookmark it })
read it complete. ( i promise only readers of this book that they { he/she } will get every single answer which they want to know about why im in this material world, who im, what will happen after this life, what is best thing which will make Human Life Perfect, and what is perfection of Human Life. ) purpose of human life is not to live like animal cuz every`1 at present time doing 4 thing which are sleeping, eating, s.ex & fear. purpose of human life is to become freed from Birth after birth, Old Age, Disease, and Death.


----------



## dumpster harpy

Greetings, fellow wingnut!

Have you heard the good news about Eris, Goddess of Discord?

https://principiadiscordia.com/book/1.php



"Tis an ill wind that blows no minds" - Sri Syadasti


----------



## nahaae

malaclypse said:


> Greetings, fellow wingnut!
> 
> Have you heard the good news about Eris, Goddess of Discord?
> 
> https://principiadiscordia.com/book/1.php
> 
> 
> 
> "Tis an ill wind that blows no minds" - Sri Syadasti



i could not understand anything which you want to say. will you kindly explain in simple words ? 

for your words are too high for my poor understanding.


----------



## James Meadowlark

nahaae said:


> if you really want to be happy then follow these 6 Things which are No illicit s.ex, No g.ambling, No d.rugs ( No tea & coffee ), No meat-eating ( No onion & garlic's ).



And I'mmmmmmmmmmmm out.... I HATE tea. 

Maybe the faith part of the consciousness (KC) helps people feel better about themselves. - I hope it does. Also, having read an orthodox translation of the 'Gita and compared it to that "as-is" deal that's passed around college campuses that Prabhupada "interpreted" for us.. Yeah.. I'm out again.

Just thought I'd way in- Cheers to you and good luck.


----------



## nivoldoog

I have met Jesus on an astral projection as i toured purgatory. But that was after i had seen some crazy shit.

Baby heaven is a place babies wait to be born. But whike i was there a baby was aborted and all the babies cried. Every time one got born they claped and giggled.

Kid heaven... was an arcade...

But my interest was in the bar. For purgatory, in my mind, got represented as an airport with very few flights out. So after those depressing excursions i hit the nearest bar. Airports got those... I ask for a rum and coke.

The bartender says, "We dont carry them type of spirits."
What you got then? I reply.
"We got love, lust, hate, fear...", is his response.

Finally after a anxious, love tonic i respond to the page over the intercom. Apparently gid really wanted to talk with me.


----------



## nahaae

James Meadowlark said:


> And I'mmmmmmmmmmmm out.... I HATE tea.
> 
> Maybe the faith part of the consciousness (KC) helps people feel better about themselves. - I hope it does. Also, having read an orthodox translation of the 'Gita and compared it to that "as-is" deal that's passed around college campuses that *Prabhupada "interpreted*" for us.. Yeah.. I'm out again.
> 
> Just thought I'd way in- Cheers to you and good luck.



*Srila Prabhupada is authority *and he has explained things in such way so that you can easily understand them. ( he is not an 1 of the *street dogs *like you ) 

*just as child cannot eat *wheat, grains, fruits etc. but mother can eat and those things than transforms into her breast milk. so breast milk is nothing but transformation of these things. *which child can easily digest.*

so he didnt interpreted anything whimsically. he has explained everything for your good. but if you dont accept it *than go to hell*. i have done my business. now accept it or not that is your business. ( and practically there is no loss on my part )


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

nahaae said:


> *Srila Prabhupada is authority *and he has explained things in such way so that you can easily understand them. ( he is not an 1 of the *street dogs *like you )
> 
> *just as child cannot eat *wheat, grains, fruits etc. but mother can eat and those things than transforms into her breast milk. so breast milk is nothing but transformation of these things. *which child can easily digest.*
> 
> so he didnt interpreted anything whimsically. he has explained everything for your good. but if you dont accept it *than go to hell*. i have done my business. now accept it or not that is your business. ( and practically there is no loss on my part )


accept the lord Jesus Christ and you shall be saved.


----------



## nahaae

nivoldoog said:


> I have *met Jesus ***skip**reply.
> "We got love, lust, hate, fear...", *is his response*.
> 
> Finally after a anxious, love tonic i respond to the page over the intercom. Apparently gid really wanted to talk with me.



and what qualification you have by which you will meet Christ ? you are *pissing *on his teaching and you will still meet him ? is that he is your *private servent ? *is that he is your *order supplier ?*

and policy is lovely **give dog bad name and hang it** but if you are son of 1 man than kindly point out the *damn fallacy openly and prove yourself*.

do you think that you are son of 1 man ? *are you son of 1 man ? *than accept the *challenge and prove yourself.*


----------



## nahaae

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> accept the lord Jesus Christ and you shall be saved.



so you think that you are Christian ? alright but Christ was preaching *among killer, prostitute hunters, theives etc,*

otherwise why he said **Thou shall not kill*, Thou shall not adultery, Thou shall not steal etc *? *was he an fool ? *that he said these things without any reason ? 

and christians have invented *worlds biggest slaughter house *and christ is *saying Thou shall not kill. *

you are *pissing *on his face and *labeling *yourself as christian still ? you are *hypocrite fraud only*. you are *hypocrite fraud *who is in the *gesture of christian*. you are prostittute hunters no.`1 still, you are theives *still*. 

so what is the value of any *lableling yourself *as christian ? when you are not following his words ? thus you are simply an *hypocrite fraud*. *and now people are becoming intelligent*. so how long you will cheat them ? *how long ? ( hypocrite fruad *)


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

nahaae said:


> so you think that you are Christian ? alright but Christ was preaching *among killer, prostitute hunters, theives etc,*
> 
> otherwise why he said **Thou shall not kill*, Thou shall not adultery, Thou shall not steal etc *? *was he an fool ? *that he said these things without any reason ?
> 
> and christians have invented *worlds biggest slaughter house *and christ is *saying Thou shall not kill. *
> 
> you are *pissing *on his face and *labeling *yourself as christian still ? you are *hypocrite fraud only.* you are *hypocrite fraud *who is in the *gesture of christian*. you are prostittute hunters no.`1 still, you are theives *still*.
> 
> so what is the value of any *lableling yourself *as christian ? when you are not following his words ? thus you are simply an *hypocrite fraud*. *and now people are becoming intelligent*. so how long you will cheat them ? *how long ? ( hypocrite fruad *)


OK first off that was a sarcastic statement mimicking what you said in the quote in a different context mister hypocrite.(the point being I'm not jamming my beliefs down others throats)
In the Second part why wouldn't you tell the people committing those types of sins not to do that(You contradicted yourself.)
The third part you made a vague reference and I'm not sure exactly what your referring to, but I'll yell you this the evil deeds of man are not the work of Christ.
The fourth part is pretty much gibberish with no real reference of fact. And in the fifth part you keep calling me a hypocrite fraud (again with no refrence of fact) which I'm pretty sure Krishna wouldn't approve of in fact I don't think he approves of any of your prejudiced rhetoric. In fact I see both faiths as pretty much the same thing with geographical and cultural differences. Take your holier than thou bullshit somewhere else. Your a hypocrite.


----------



## nahaae

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> OK first off that was a sarcastic statement mimicking what you said in the quote in a different context mister hypocrite.(the point being I'm not jamming my beliefs down others throats)
> *In the Second part why wouldn't you tell the people committing those types of sins not to do that(You contradicted yourself.)*
> The third part you made a vague reference and I'm not sure exactly what your referring to, but I'll yell you this the evil deeds of man are not the work of Christ.
> *The fourth part is pretty much gibberish with no real reference of fact*. And in the fifth part you keep calling me a hypocrite fraud (again with no refrence of fact) which I'm pretty sure Krishna wouldn't approve of in fact I don't think he approves of any of your prejudiced rhetoric. In fact I see both faiths as pretty much the same thing with geographical and cultural differences. Take your holier than thou bullshit somewhere else. Your a hypocrite.



and ( *uncivilized bachelor daddy *) if you will read this Practical explanation than you will find that **chance** is given to everyone. and it is clearly said that :

//*If your not able to follow these 4 things no illicit sex, no gambling, no drugs, no meat-eating then don,t worry but chanting of this holy name ( Hare Krishna Maha-Mantra ) is very-very and very important*.//

so there is no question of any contradiction. and you dont try to generalize me with yourself. cuz we both are not on same position. ( *rascal fool *) so dont drag me down to your status of *uncivilized bachelor daddy*.

and so you mean that **Thou shall not kill*, Thou shall not adultery, Thou shall not steal is gebbirish* ? and you are christian still ? *after pissing on the face of Christ ?*

thus dont *shift burdon of proof *on me cuz it is you who is *gebbrerish and hypocrite fraud*.

*and now people are becoming intelligent*. so how long your hypocrisy will go on ? *automatically your christianity is dead.*

cuz you are *all hypocrite frauds. you are pissing *on the face of christ and claiming to be christian. simply *labeling yourself which you are not. *

so now you can *fool *no one but *yourself *with your own *duplicity*. and practically there is no loss on my part. ( *hypocrite fraud *)
___________
and what do you think you are ? what are you `1st of all ? and who are you ? *so that i take care of your bluff *sorry surity ? do you think you are Krishna or another authority ? 

alright then give me *another explanation *so that i can see what is what. but you cannot do anything at all. ( *take it as granted *) cuz you are just an 1 of the *street dog*. that is all. nothing more than that.


----------



## dumpster harpy

Please tell me whether I am a street dog, a rascal fool, or an uncivilized bachelor daddy. I need to know.


----------



## landpirate

@nahaae I feel that your responses here are definitely bordering on rule breaking with regards to hate speech towards other people's religious beliefs. That isn't acceptable on this forum. I have posted the link to our rules below for you to see.

https://squattheplanet.com/help/hate-speech/

If you must come on here and discuss religion then please take into account that not everyone believes the same things as you and enter into a civil discussion rather than name calling and threats of going to hell.


----------



## nahaae

malaclypse said:


> Please tell me whether I am a street dog, a rascal fool, or an uncivilized bachelor daddy. I need to know.



what you are not ? what are you not ? ( *broken failure *)


----------



## nahaae

landpirate said:


> @nahaae I feel that your responses here are definitely bordering on rule breaking with regards to hate speech towards other people's religious beliefs. That isn't acceptable on this forum. I have posted the link to our rules below for you to see.
> 
> https://squattheplanet.com/help/hate-speech/
> 
> If you must come on here and discuss religion then please take into account that not everyone believes the same things as you and enter into a civil discussion rather than name calling and threats of going to hell.



but where are your rules on that time ? when *naked vaginas runs here with any random person ?* where are they on that time ?


----------



## DrewSTNY

@landpirate is trying to do you a favor. Contribute to the conversation rationally or you will be shown the door.


----------



## nahaae

DrewSTNY said:


> @landpirate *is trying to do you a favor*. Contribute to the conversation rationally or you will be shown the door.



so do you think that she is Krishna or his authority who are only `1 who can actually favor 1. is that she is 1 of these 2 ? 

and if she is none from these 2 than you keep your so called favor to yourself and better use it for your own self.


----------



## DrewSTNY

I guess we know where you stand. 

Your actions prove that you don't care to be a constructive member of this community and the rest of us are wasting our time with you. 

Please, show yourself out I'm sure Krishna will be pleased with you for spreading his love here.


----------



## nahaae

DrewSTNY said:


> *I guess *we know where you stand.
> 
> Your actions prove that you don't care to be a constructive member of this community and the rest of us are *wasting our time with you*.
> 
> Please, show yourself out I'm sure Krishna will be pleased with you for *spreading his love here*.



and why i take care of any *random persons guess work ? *why ? *do you care for *any random persons guess work ? *so i do ?*
___________
wasting time ? *but your entire life is already wasted*. its already wasted. and if it is not wasted at all. *then ( fertile brain ) recall everything *which you have thought or done on each second within`1 minute and prove it that it is not wasted at all.

now its an *open challenge*. now if you are *son of 1 man than recall everything and prove yourself*. do you think you are son of 1 man ? are you son of man ? *than recall everything. *
_________
and now as far as question of *love/hate or say insults*. so child is not interested for education. But it is the duty of the father to make him educated, sometimes father punish him. *So a child may be foolish, but how the parents can be foolish?” 

what is your answer ??*


----------



## dumpster harpy

The answer is 5 tons of flax


----------



## DrewSTNY

I do not have to prove myself to anyone because I don't really care what other people think of me. It's not that important anyway.

There is no reason for me to recall or remember my life before today, that is the past and cannot be changed. It is my understanding and developing relationship with my creator/savior that matters. If my life in some small way affects others in a positive way toward a relationship with my savior, great. Otherwise, there is no reason for me to debate fools who have no interest in understanding my way. I have said too much already and should not post even this reply.


----------



## nahaae

DrewSTNY said:


> I do not have to prove myself to anyone because I don't really care what other people think of me. It's not that important anyway.
> 
> *There is no reason for me to recall or remember my life before today*, that is the past and cannot be changed. It is my understanding and developing relationship with my creator/savior that matters. If my life in some small way affects others in a positive way toward a relationship with my savior, great. Otherwise, *there is no reason for me to debate fools *who have no interest in understanding my way. I have said too much already and should not post even this reply.



nah nah `1st of all its not in your hands so where is question of reason for remembering anything at all ?

its not in your hands ( *rascal idiot *) and your entire life is wasted now. so dont *shift burdon of proof* on me.

dont drag me down to your low status. cuz im not on same position as you are. 

and if anyone who dont have any reasoning than its not me *but its you*. it is you who is *foolish idiot* who ( *indirectly *) want to say that *those parents are fools who want to educate there childerns*.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

nahaae said:


> but where are your rules on that time ? when *naked vaginas runs here with any random person ?* where are they on that time ?


Are you insinuating negative things about the female members on this site? Thanks for being sexist I think you should be banned just for that. And about your reply to my last post you completely ignored everything I said and just started calling me names.. Wow. Real mature glad I don't take any spiritual advice from you. You must be drunk. I'd really like to know what it is about you that makes you think your so spiritually advanced because you sound pretty ignorant to me. Your a disgrace to Hinduism if all you have to say is vague insinuations and insults with nothing to back up your rhetoric.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

nahaae said:


> Practical Explanation ( For Example ) :- `1st of all can you tell me every single seconds detail from that time when you born ?? ( i need every seconds detail ?? that what- what you have thought and done on every single second )
> 
> can you tell me every single detail of your `1 cheapest Minute Or your whole hour, day, week, month, year or your whole life ??
> 
> if you are not able to tell me about this life then what proof do you have that you didn't forget your past ? and that you will not forget this present life in the future ?
> 
> that is Fact that Supreme Lord Krishna exists but we posses no such intelligence to understand him.
> there is also next life. and i already proved you that no scientist, no politician, no so-called intelligent man in this world is able to understand this Truth. cuz they are imagining. and you cannot imagine what is god, who is god, what is after life etc.
> _______
> for example :Your father existed before your birth. you cannot say that before your birth your father don,t exists.
> 
> So you have to ask from mother, "Who is my father?" And if she says, "This gentleman is your father," then it is all right. It is easy.
> Otherwise, if you makes research, "Who is my father?" go on searching for life; you'll never find your father.
> 
> ( now maybe...maybe you will say that i will search my father from D.N.A, or i will prove it by photo's, or many other thing's which i will get from my mother and prove it that who is my Real father.{ So you have to believe the authority. who is that authority ? she is your mother. you cannot claim of any photo's, D.N.A or many other things without authority ( or ur mother ).
> 
> if you will show D.N.A, photo's, and many other proofs from other women then your mother. then what is use of those proofs ??} )
> 
> same you have to follow real authority. "Whatever You have spoken, I accept it," Then there is no difficulty. And You are accepted by Devala, Narada, Vyasa, and You are speaking Yourself, and later on, all the acaryas have accepted. Then I'll follow.
> I'll have to follow great personalities. The same reason mother says, this gentleman is my father. That's all. Finish business. Where is the necessity of making research? All authorities accept Krsna, the Supreme Personality of Godhead. You accept it; then your searching after God is finished.
> 
> Why should you waste your time?
> _______
> all that is you need is to hear from authority ( same like mother ). and i heard this truth from authority " Srila Prabhupada " he is my spiritual master.
> im not talking these all things from my own.
> ___________
> 
> in this world no `1 can be Peace full. this is all along Fact.
> 
> cuz we all are suffering in this world 4 Problems which are Disease, Old age, Death, and Birth after Birth.
> 
> tell me are you really happy ?? you can,t be happy if you will ignore these 4 main problem. then still you will be Forced by Nature.
> ___________________
> 
> if you really want to be happy then follow these 6 Things which are No illicit s.ex, No g.ambling, No d.rugs ( No tea & coffee ), No meat-eating ( No onion & garlic's )
> 
> 5th thing is whatever you eat `1st offer it to Supreme Lord Krishna. ( if you know it what is Guru parama-para then offer them food not direct Supreme Lord Krishna )
> 
> and 6th " Main Thing " is you have to Chant " hare krishna hare krishna krishna krishna hare hare hare rama hare rama rama rama hare hare ".
> _______________________________
> If your not able to follow these 4 things no illicit s.ex, no g.ambling, no d.rugs, no meat-eating then don,t worry but chanting of this holy name ( Hare Krishna Maha-Mantra ) is very-very and very important.
> 
> Chant " hare krishna hare krishna krishna krishna hare hare hare rama hare rama rama rama hare hare " and be happy.
> 
> if you still don,t believe on me then chant any other name for 5 Min's and chant this holy name for 5 Min's and you will see effect. i promise you it works And chanting at least 16 rounds ( each round of 108 beads ) of the Hare Krishna maha-mantra daily.
> ____________
> Here is no Question of Holy Books quotes, Personal Experiences, Faith or Belief. i accept that Sometimes Faith is also Blind. Here is already Practical explanation which already proved that every`1 else in this world is nothing more then Busy Foolish and totally idiot.
> _________________________
> Source(s):
> every `1 is already Blind in this world and if you will follow another Blind then you both will fall in hole. so try to follow that person who have Spiritual Eyes who can Guide you on Actual Right Path. ( my Authority & Guide is my Spiritual Master " Srila Prabhupada " )
> _____________
> if you want to see Actual Purpose of human life then see this link : ( triple w ( d . o . t ) asitis ( d . o . t ) c . o . m {Bookmark it })
> read it complete. ( i promise only readers of this book that they { he/she } will get every single answer which they want to know about why im in this material world, who im, what will happen after this life, what is best thing which will make Human Life Perfect, and what is perfection of Human Life. ) purpose of human life is not to live like animal cuz every`1 at present time doing 4 thing which are sleeping, eating, s.ex & fear. purpose of human life is to become freed from Birth after birth, Old Age, Disease, and Death.


What in the actual fuck is your point anyway?


----------



## nahaae

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> Are you insinuating negative things about the female members on this site? Thanks for being sexist *I think you should be banned just for that*. And about your reply to my last post you completely ignored everything I said and just started calling me names.. Wow. Real mature glad I don't take any spiritual advice from you. You must be drunk. I'd really like to know what it is about you that makes you think your so spiritually advanced because *you sound pretty ignorant *to me. Your a disgrace to Hinduism if all you have to say is vague insinuations and insults with nothing to back up your rhetoric.



and why i take care for any random *street dogs *thinking like you ? *why ? *

and have you seen every single thread on this forum ? and you are the one who is ignorant about this forum but still claiming that you know everything which is on this forum. *so it is you who is ignorant dullard*. 

but still you are *shifting burdon of proof *on me.

and i may stay an disgrace on so called bindu hindus. but what are you ? ( *uncivilized bachelor daddy *) do you think you are *first class saint *who lives in the western countries ? 

do you want to say that you are *glory *of your *rascal western civilization ? *in which everyone is *uncivilized bachelor daddy*. are you under such false impression ? 

than go on with your *duplicity *and *fool *yourself.


----------



## nahaae

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> What in the actual fuck is your point anyway?



now dont feed my your *nonsnese troll*. and get out ( *blind sheep *) cuz you need someone else to tell you even the damn title of this thread. so you are *rascal blind sheep*.


----------



## dumpster harpy

Do you have something against "*street dogs*," and if so, what exactly are you doing here?


----------



## James Meadowlark

nahaae said:


> <snip> if you dont accept it *than go to hell*. <snip>




Sorry everyone, I apologize sincerely for the shit-show that started after my post. Krishna consciousness folks in my town are cool frisbee-playing, fun, relaxed and chill peeps- Delightful human beings, really, that dance with the sports fans before the college football game, and have feedings for the broke students on campus.. They're just on their own path (as are we all), and a really fun bunch, but every now and then someone will show up (they have a huge compound in nearby Alachua that attracts their faithful from all over) that's really hard-core.

I'm pleased that no one's yet engaged in a technical/scriptural discussion so far, since in my experience, and mine alone- You might as well try to convince a member of westboro baptist church that the consensus construction of their deity doesn't _really _hate homosexuals- The circular logic could bend an oak tree.

Again very, very sorry for the can of worms. I actually think there's a lot of value in being well versed in religious texts, if for no other reasons that as historical and literary. For what it's worth, the Bhagavad Gita is actually a compelling, worthwhile read, if you're a student of history or literature.


----------



## DrewSTNY

James Meadowlark said:


> Sorry everyone, I apologize sincerely for the shit-show that started after my post. Krishna consciousness folks in my town are cool frisbee-playing, fun, relaxed and chill peeps- Delightful human beings, really, that dance with the sports fans before the college football game, and have feedings for the broke students on campus.. They're just on their own path (as are we all), and a really fun bunch, but every now and then someone will show up (they have a huge compound in nearby Alachua that attracts their faithful from all over) that's really hard-core.
> 
> I'm pleased that no one's yet engaged in a technical/scriptural discussion so far, since in my experience, and mine alone- You might as well try to convince a member of westboro baptist church that the consensus construction of their deity doesn't _really _hate homosexuals- The circular logic could bend an oak tree.
> 
> Again very, very sorry for the can of worms. I actually think there's a lot of value in being well versed in religious texts, if for no other reasons that as historical and literary. For what it's worth, the Bhagavad Gita is actually a compelling, worthwhile read, if you're a student of history or literature.



No biggie, Jim. I agree, one should have an understanding of religious texts so as to form your own path to enlightenment. It really gets the defenses up when someone calls you a fool, naked vagina, dullard, child, street dog, and what not with out first admitting that they too are in the same boat. I agree, most people are pretty much live and let live because they realize that it's their own responsibility to find their way and no one is going to convince them otherwise.

If nothing else, this guy is about on the level of the whole "sand ..." episode from a few weeks ago and based on that should be shut down.


----------



## Odin

This is my kinda shit show.::cigar::




nahaae said:


> dont drag me down to your low status. cuz im not on same position as you are.



Sounds like you could use a pair of glasses. 



nahaae said:


> and why i take care for any random *street dogs *thinking like you ? *why ? *



Street Dogs are good people....
Not sure about you...




nahaae said:


> do you want to say that you are *glory *of your *rascal western civilization ? *in which everyone is *uncivilized bachelor daddy*.



You Have no CLue...You are ignorant... as a rock on a dry windless average day. ::artist::


----------



## DrewSTNY

Odin said:


> This is my kinda shit show.::cigar::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could use a pair of glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Street Dogs are good people....
> Not sure about you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Have no CLue...You are ignorant as a rock on a dry windless average day. ::artist::



All hail @Odin! Our benevolent, semi-omnipresent, slightly inebriated, deity of StP!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

James Meadowlark said:


> Sorry everyone, I apologize sincerely for the shit-show that started after my post. Krishna consciousness folks in my town are cool frisbee-playing, fun, relaxed and chill peeps- Delightful human beings, really, that dance with the sports fans before the college football game, and have feedings for the broke students on campus.. They're just on their own path (as are we all), and a really fun bunch, but every now and then someone will show up (they have a huge compound in nearby Alachua that attracts their faithful from all over) that's really hard-core.
> 
> I'm pleased that no one's yet engaged in a technical/scriptural discussion so far, since in my experience, and mine alone- You might as well try to convince a member of westboro baptist church that the consensus construction of their deity doesn't _really _hate homosexuals- The circular logic could bend an oak tree.
> 
> Again very, very sorry for the can of worms. I actually think there's a lot of value in being well versed in religious texts, if for no other reasons that as historical and literary. For what it's worth, the Bhagavad Gita is actually a compelling, worthwhile read, if you're a student of history or literature.


 I'd agree I've met a lot of Krishna conscience folk and they've always been kind. Even close friends that did a lot for us. I'm pretty sure this is just a troll running through an Indian proxy pulling stuff from books.


----------



## nahaae

malaclypse said:


> Do you have something against "*street dogs*," and if so, what exactly are you doing here?



is this place your fathers property ? or admin or mods are *secret lovers *of your *mum, sister, daughter, and wife ? *so that you will take advantage of it and tell me to get out from here ?

if things are none as i have said than what are you also doing here ?


----------



## nahaae

James Meadowlark said:


> Sorry everyone, I apologize sincerely for the shit-show that started after my post. Krishna consciousness folks in my town are cool frisbee-playing, fun, relaxed and chill peeps- Delightful human beings, really, that dance with the sports fans before the college football game, and have feedings for the broke students on campus.. They're just on their own path (as are we all), and a really fun bunch, but every now and then someone will show up (they have a huge compound in nearby Alachua that attracts their faithful from all over) that's really hard-core.
> 
> I'm pleased that no one's yet engaged in a technical/scriptural discussion so far, since in my experience, and mine alone- You might as well try to convince a member of westboro baptist church that the consensus construction of their deity doesn't _really _hate homosexuals- The circular logic could bend an oak tree.
> 
> Again very, very sorry for the can of worms. I actually think there's a lot of value in being well versed in religious texts, if for no other reasons that as historical and literary. For what it's worth, the Bhagavad Gita is actually a compelling, worthwhile read, if you're a student of *history or literature*.



nah nah thanks for your info but why i take care for *your bluff *? are you another authority ? or Krishna himself ? and dont foolishly think that Gita is dealing with history and literature. *but it is toching everything which is within this entire world.*

anyway you are such intelligent man who knows more than his mother.  so there is no question of any argument. *cuz you are such intelligent fool*. 

and shit show ? *than do you think that *you are *first class saint ? *do you think you are not an *irresponsible bachelor daddy ? *do you think you are civilized even ? ( *bachelor daddy *)


----------



## nahaae

Odin said:


> This is my kinda shit show.::cigar::
> Sounds like you could use a pair of glasses.
> *Street Dogs are good people*....
> Not sure about you...
> You Have no CLue...You are ignorant as a rock on a dry windless average day. ::artist::



where is good people ? where is good people ? you are more grosser than street dogs cuz atleast after sex they dont use any counterceptive methods in sex life and kill there child.

so in this sense you are more grosser than them. still you are good gentleman ? you are still ? civilized ? when the fact is your western civilization is suicidal or soul killing civilization.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Fun's over, folks.

@nahaae, you obviously have no intention of making any positive contributions to Squat the Planet. We may be *grosser than street dogs *but we're a *community of street dogs* just trying to make our way through this *soul killing civilization* and we don't take kindly to folks showing up just to attack us based on how we live our lives. 

Consider yourself *banned*.

Sincerely,

MolotovMocktail (AKA your *uncivilized bachelor daddy)*


----------



## dumpster harpy

Thank you, *secret lover*.


----------



## Ori

This thread was a great read, tbh


----------



## EphemeralStick

@MolotovMocktail I hope you know I am going to forever call you my *uncivilized bachelor daddy.*


----------



## Odin

\ @EphtemeralStick just epic.... yea



EphemeralStick said:


> @MolotovMocktail I hope you know I am going to forever call you my *uncivilized bachelor daddy.*






MolotovMocktail said:


> Consider yourself *banned*.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> MolotovMocktail (AKA your *uncivilized bachelor daddy)*





The best Mod posts for counter


----------



## nivoldoog

nahaae said:


> otherwise why he said **Thou shall not kill*, Thou shall not adultery, Thou shall not steal etc *? *was he an fool ? *that he said these things without any reason ?



This guy got banned i think but...
The bible says there is a time to kill.
Jesus i think even said something close to that.
But do it with a heart full of saddness. Do not rejoice...


----------



## Beegod Santana

...fucking tweakers...


----------



## William Howard 2

Your all wrong the answer is 42

Not like this makes me an expert, but my degree was in Theology before I went bat shit crazy and lived in the woods. Maybe I can help clarify things a little that the OP was trying to say? I guess I can't let my past go. And I'm kinda bored. Mostly bored.

So the OP opens up with a question about knowledge - "can you tell me all of your details of your past?" Then he plugs in a formula - "if you can't tell me all there is to know about A, then B must be true" Without thinking too much, I know In logic this is called a "formal logic error" because it relies on what's called "arguing from ignorance" - we can't make any positive statements from a negative one, unless it's in a strict binary opposition (so like if something isn't alive, we know the opposite of life is death, so we can infer that it's dead). Classical religions and philosophy depended on knowing, not about not knowing as it's inspiration. That's why, contrary to popular thought, they employed the disciplines and sciences to explore the nature of reality, and then they formed beliefs about the workings of nature from those investigations, just like we do today.

So basically if your still reading and interested, first off holy crap. Second, it gets more boring and technical.

OK so like he's talking about classical Hinduism. First off, the major theme of both Hinduism and Buddhism is about liberation. You have liberation or freedom from the cycles of "death and rebirth", and liberation from "suffering". Most people take the whole cycles of death and rebirth way too literally. Strangely enough at the same time, in Greece we had Plato teach about his "immortality of the soul", known today through his "Myth of Ur" in "The Republic", as well as his other books. We see in the Greek version of reincarnation that it's tied very closely too numerology and mathematics, which leads me to think it was meant as more of an allegory, a platonic framework in which to express the way older, pythagorean (ugh however you spell that) ideas. And in the Bhagavad-Gita (Hindu text written at the same time) you see the same number drops. Some researchers think it has to do with astronomy, recording an event known as "precession".

OK so to sum up one aspect of the reincarnation "allegory" is that it has to do with mathematics - it's just that we don't have much written documents left that explain its meaning. So you bored now? I'll just make one more point and then go jerk off or something. That's more productive then studying this. Seriously.

So I think to unravel the meaning of "the cycles of rebirth and death", Aristotle gives the best possible explanation. So Aristotle developed a description of how identity, or character, forms. We still actually use this today in Ethics ("Virtue Ethics") and Psychology. To sum up, the formula goes sort of like this - inherited traits like dispositions and circumstances start the person off. An event happens. The person then makes a choice based on their circumstances and character traits. The person then reflects on it. Lastly, in what's called a "feedback loop", the person's original character is modified depending on the choice they made. Rinse and repeat.

You following? OK it gets more confusing. We can see that the "cycles of rebirth and death" are also tied to another related idea - finding ones true, unchanging self ("Atman"). So let's try and put all this together. If you take Aristotles formula, you get the idea that through your actions, your character, what makes you you, is always changing based on your actions. So in a way, your always "dying and being reborn" -, the new you replaces the old you. Liberation, then, must mean that your new you and your old you must be the same. The Atman true self idea must mean that "if you align your actions with your true self, then you cease going through the cycles of rebirth".

I'm gonna stop here. It killed about an hour and a half at least. Anyone bother to read this? It's a lot to follow.


----------



## A New Name

Oh, we humans...


----------

